# Found cool rock..



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

After going to aquatics live I saw some great scapes with some great rock, I asked about the two rock types I liked and then went home to search..

I found these on eBay so just copied the photos so you could all see without having to go through links etc.. They are very wel priced considering dragon and mini landscape rock is about £40.00 for 20kg including postage and packaging, so these prices are pretty good too.

Im thinking about using one of these for my next project I have in my head for a cliff faced scape.. when I say cliff face you will be able to see why I chose the petrified fossil rock. Now I know unipac do this too.. but unfortunately I cant afford it at £3.50 which is what I have found online from a couple retailers.. But there maybe some other place possibly. Does anyone know if these would alter the water parameters like mini landscape rock does?

This morning I found both types here:

*15KG PETRIFIED FOSSILISED WOOD ROCK - £32.95*
**
*$(KGrHqR,!roE-Yzw6fBRBPs8OET9l!~~60_57Jack Dicker*

*20KG SILVER SCHIST ROCKS - £32.95*
**
*$(KGrHqZHJE8E-vgrh--tBPs8D76(mw~~60_57 by Jack Dicker, on Flickr*


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

you have to be careful with that petrified wood, I have seen people go for the cheaper stuff only to find out the colour is not great and it crumbles to pieces!


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> you have to be careful with that petrified wood, I have seen people go for the cheaper stuff only to find out the colour is not great and it crumbles to pieces!


 
Thanks for the heads up paulo.. do you know if it effects the water? in the non crumbly dusty way lol


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Thanks for the heads up paulo.. do you know if it effects the water? in the non crumbly dusty way lol


Not sure mate, never used it and I don't own any test kits or ever will lol


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

ok. Its a shame to put a dampener on that rock because its very nice... I wont rule it out completely but instead ask the seller some questions.. maybe speak to unipac to see what I should be looking out for..


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Jan 2013)

I had some unipacs petriffied in no co2 shrimp nano with Ebi soil. It did not affect the TDS. Dont know about high tech tank but will find out very soon. Love this rock but it does look very different than on picture.


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

Piece-of-fish said:


> I had some unipacs petriffied in no co2 shrimp nano with Ebi soil. It did not affect the TDS. Dont know about high tech tank but will find out very soon. Love this rock but it does look very different than on picture.


A photo would be good your end so we can see the difference? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Jan 2013)

Just refer to Gearge Farmers new journal. Its same thing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jan 2013)

I had some of that in an old old nano, here

See page two for a better layout...

On the Edge -goes iwagumi p2 | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Jan 2013)

Thanks ian made I'll take a read

Cheers! Jack


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Jan 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I had some of that in an old old nano, here
> 
> See page two for a better layout...
> 
> On the Edge -goes iwagumi p2 | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


It says I do not have permission to view the page?

Cheers! Jack


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jan 2013)

Here's a vid with it in. It does darken somewhat when submerged


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Jan 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Here's a vid with it in. It does darken somewhat when submerged



Wow that really is nice rock, I wasn't expecting it to darken so Much but it looks wicked  

Cheers! Jack


----------

